# Genkernel USB problems

## mbechler

Hi there,

is it possible to make genkernel exclude some modules when creating the initrd?

The reason I want to do this is that on my computer, when it comes to loading the usb-storage module it freezes/hangs some time and i really don't need usb-storage at this stage. I will see whether usb-storage will work when loading later but it is not yet important to me.

----------

## AstroTux

Hi,

I just installed Gentoo yesterday and compiled my first Kernel and didn't find it as daughnting as I thought I would.

I strongly recommend you read the manual closely, then roll up your sleeves and configure and compile your own kernel. You will know exactly which options it has/hasn't got then, and will help streamline the system by not running anything you don't need. NOTE HOWEVER: it may be necessary to re-compile the kernel at a later time if an application requires support for a certain feature.

Best regards,

AstroTux.

----------

## mbechler

oh I forgot to tell, I use a kernel compiled on my own, only for the process of initrd creation (for root on lvm2) I use genkernel.

----------

## mbechler

I'm using now builtin usb-storage support and it seems to work but this is in my opinon not the best way to do this.

----------

